# Tundra 5.7 Mileage?



## plowguy43

Pretty straight forward, my friend traded his CCSB F350 Tuned/Deleted 6.4 diesel 4x4 in on a 08 Tundra CCSB 4x4 5.7 (because he has issues) but thats beside the fact. He's owned it two weeks and has been getting miserable fuel mileage. The guage was showing 10mpg, so he hand calculated the past 3 tanks which have all ranged from 9.3 - 10.4mpg.

He does mostly city driving in the west roxbury to dorchester area of Boston, but said he's been babying it to try and get whatever he can out of it. It does have a fiberglass cap on it, but stock tires and everything else, 55k miles.

He called me last night saying he's going this weekend to check out some new trucks because he's p*ssed about how bad it is.

Can some of you post up what you get - real world hand calculated with the 5.7 in a crew max? The 4.6 I drove in a Seqouia did mid to upper teens so I was really surprised.


----------



## Antlerart06

My uncle always had new Tundra since they started that line He bought the 5.7 it wasnt long he traded and bought Tocoma He said mpg isnt great in the tocoma but it was better then Tundra


----------



## CaptainJon

plowguy43;1579996 said:


> Pretty straight forward, my friend traded his CCSB F350 Tuned/Deleted 6.4 diesel 4x4 in on a 08 Tundra CCSB 4x4 5.7 (because he has issues) but thats beside the fact. He's owned it two weeks and has been getting miserable fuel mileage. The guage was showing 10mpg, so he hand calculated the past 3 tanks which have all ranged from 9.3 - 10.4mpg.
> 
> He does mostly city driving in the west roxbury to dorchester area of Boston, but said he's been babying it to try and get whatever he can out of it. It does have a fiberglass cap on it, but stock tires and everything else, 55k miles.
> 
> He called me last night saying he's going this weekend to check out some new trucks because he's p*ssed about how bad it is.
> 
> Can some of you post up what you get - real world hand calculated with the 5.7 in a crew max? The 4.6 I drove in a Seqouia did mid to upper teens so I was really surprised.


That's extremely low mpg. My 4.6 with a cap lifted and 34 inch e load tires with an a foot plow on the front does like 11. With out the plow I get high 15 low 16 around town. High 16 on highway


----------



## mycirus

City driving in a gasser is gonna kill the mileage. It will probably get mid teens on the hiway.But stop and go it will suck it down.


----------



## plowguy43

Yeah I knew the city driving would hurt it but my V10 does better than that in the city, it does better than that with my 1000lb plow in the front and another 600lbs in the bed while driving my plow route.

He said he's checked around on forums and doesn't seem to be the norm unless guys are lying which who really knows.

Anyone have hand calculated mileage they can post up?


----------



## mercer_me

My Dad's 2010 4.6L Double Cab Tundra with 275 Good Year Wrangler Duratracs gets around 15mpg city and 19mpg to 20mpg high way.


----------



## 04tundra

before i did my lift and tires, id get 12-13 city and 19.5 highway. letting the truck idle for long periods of time ruins the milage..he may be used to his diesel where you can let it idle and not see a major difference. in the winter i let mine warm up for 5-10 mins before i drive it and i only get like 10 mpg in the winter. alot of ppl dont believe in warming vehicles up...i do.


----------



## 2COR517

Hand calculate mileage? You mean "I had 3/4 tank when I left for Portland, put $40 bucks in, and had 1/2 tank when I got back" isn't accurate enough?


----------



## Snow Commandor

I used to get like 10 around town with my 08 5.7 Tundra & 13 highway. Now I get something like 8 around town & 11 highway with my 99 5.9 Dodge gasser. Makes me wish I still had the 08 Tundra.


----------



## niko

i'm averaging 15.5 in my 07 5.7


----------



## heavychevy01

I'm getting between 10-12mpg on average on a '12 DC with 1200 miles on it doing all city driving. Hoping it gets a little better come spring/summer and breaking the engine in a little.


----------



## jasonv

Antlerart06;1580007 said:


> My uncle always had new Tundra since they started that line He bought the 5.7 it wasnt long he traded and bought Tocoma He said mpg isnt great in the tocoma but it was better then Tundra


MPG is awesome in the Tacoma, as long as you don't do something ********, like buy the V6. V6 = fuel hog, upper 10's. I4 = upper 20's. I4-2wd = low/mid 30's.

Regarding Tundras... yeah, a gas V8 won't get even marginally acceptable mileage. The proper engine option is always the SMALLEST engine available. Better fuel economy and can do all the same work. For the Tundra, that should be a 4.0 V6. Probably pull mid 10's, maybe high 10's.


----------



## plowguy43

04tundra;1580401 said:


> before i did my lift and tires, id get 12-13 city and 19.5 highway. letting the truck idle for long periods of time ruins the milage..he may be used to his diesel where you can let it idle and not see a major difference. in the winter i let mine warm up for 5-10 mins before i drive it and i only get like 10 mpg in the winter. alot of ppl dont believe in warming vehicles up...i do.


I believe in it as well, he doesn't really do it much. His F350 had remote start so he used it all the time. This one doesn't, so he gets in and goes. thanks for the info, sounds like maybe his truck is on par with others.



2COR517;1580527 said:


> Hand calculate mileage? You mean "I had 3/4 tank when I left for Portland, put $40 bucks in, and had 1/2 tank when I got back" isn't accurate enough?


Thats the kind of info I was looking for, how else do you calculate mileage?



heavychevy01;1580725 said:


> I'm getting between 10-12mpg on average on a '12 DC with 1200 miles on it doing all city driving. Hoping it gets a little better come spring/summer and breaking the engine in a little.


Thanks for the info, sounds like thats just what they get.



jasonv;1581050 said:


> MPG is awesome in the Tacoma, as long as you don't do something ********, like buy the V6. V6 = fuel hog, upper 10's. I4 = upper 20's. I4-2wd = low/mid 30's.
> 
> Regarding Tundras... yeah, a gas V8 won't get even marginally acceptable mileage. The proper engine option is always the SMALLEST engine available. Better fuel economy and can do all the same work. For the Tundra, that should be a 4.0 V6. Probably pull mid 10's, maybe high 10's.


I disagree, my V10 gets the same if not better mileage than the V8 2500 of the same year. My Dakota 4.7 always did better than the V6 my in laws have and theirs is a Reg Cab/Short bed, mine was a Quad Cab Short Bed. My HEMI 2500 got the same mileage as my 02 4.7 Ram 1500.

Are there cases where this differs, absolutely, but I wouldn't say its the norm. A more powerful engine doesn't have to work as hard to get the same amount of weight moving - torque output plays a variable as well.


----------



## Snowzilla

This site is used in a lot mpg discussions.
http://www.fuelly.com/car/toyota/tundra


----------



## 2COR517

2COR517;1580527 said:


> Hand calculate mileage? You mean "I had 3/4 tank when I left for Portland, put $40 bucks in, and had 1/2 tank when I got back" isn't accurate enough?





plowguy43;1581087 said:


> Thats the kind of info I was looking for, how else do you calculate mileage?.


Plus, we went to The Governor's over in South Portland for pie on the way home. So she did pretty good on gas, guy.


----------



## plowguy43

2COR517;1581213 said:


> Plus, we went to The Governor's over in South Portland for pie on the way home. So she did pretty good on gas, guy.


Yessah those foreign jobs are wicked pissah on gas. LOL


----------



## sld92e_23

Im getting about 9-10 mpg and i live in Boston....with my 07 tundra 5.7



plowguy43;1579996 said:


> Pretty straight forward, my friend traded his CCSB F350 Tuned/Deleted 6.4 diesel 4x4 in on a 08 Tundra CCSB 4x4 5.7 (because he has issues) but thats beside the fact. He's owned it two weeks and has been getting miserable fuel mileage. The guage was showing 10mpg, so he hand calculated the past 3 tanks which have all ranged from 9.3 - 10.4mpg.
> 
> He does mostly city driving in the west roxbury to dorchester area of Boston, but said he's been babying it to try and get whatever he can out of it. It does have a fiberglass cap on it, but stock tires and everything else, 55k miles.
> 
> He called me last night saying he's going this weekend to check out some new trucks because he's p*ssed about how bad it is.
> 
> Can some of you post up what you get - real world hand calculated with the 5.7 in a crew max? The 4.6 I drove in a Seqouia did mid to upper teens so I was really surprised.


----------



## plowguy43

Well as an update, after 3 weeks of ownership he traded it in on an F150 Crew Cab. The issue with the truck was mostly he wasn't thrilled about it at all - it was a color he hated, it didn't have a 6 1/2' bed that he wanted, and the mileage was just the kicker for him - all things I told him about prior to buying it when he traded his F350 in but he jumped on it because the "deal" was right money wise.

He ended up yet again taking a small hit trading it but he's now "happy" at least for the next 6 months.


----------



## jasonv

plowguy43;1581087 said:


> I disagree, my V10 gets the same if not better mileage than the V8 2500 of the same year. My Dakota 4.7 always did better than the V6 my in laws have and theirs is a Reg Cab/Short bed, mine was a Quad Cab Short Bed. My HEMI 2500 got the same mileage as my 02 4.7 Ram 1500.


Makes no difference if you agree or not, its fact and physics. Smaller engine is always more efficient. PERIOD.


----------



## jasonv

plowguy43;1588004 said:


> it didn't have a 6 1/2' bed that he wanted


Isn't 6.5 the "short" version? How can anyone possibly want a SHORT bed? I would NEVER own a full size truck with less than an 8 foot bed, or a compact with less than a 6 foot.

I think your friend might be neurologically challenged.


----------



## Squires

Are you for real?
Still ranting and raving about the smallest engine is always the best option thing?
Maybe with Toyota in a 2x4 vs 4x4 etc etc, but there is more than the engine making a difference in the fuel consumption curb weight, axle ratios etcetc, your never comparing apples to apples when you look at one vehicle vs another.
the short beds on the crews are less than 6' across the board


----------



## BFDL26

I live in West Roxbury and drive to Dorchester frequently. I was getting about 13 mpg and 19 mpg on the highway. Then I lifted the front and put 33's on it and dropped the mpg to about 9mpg. Before he goes and trades it in tell him to go to Mr Gas at the corner of Grove and Washington and ask for Gabe. Great mechanic and all he drives is Tundras, both and his brother actually.


----------



## LawnGuy110

My mom's combined mpg in her crewmax with the 5.7 was anywhere from 15-17


----------



## plowguy43

Wow old thread, forgot I made this. Ironically I believe he kept the F150 for maybe 3 months because he went on his own as a plumber. He ended up trading the F150 in on an econoline van and no longer really bothers with the mileage issue. Which is a good thing, he really had no use or need for a truck.

I still disagree about the smaller engine always getting better mileage, its definitely not a fact when I've personally owned 2 of the same truck with both engine options.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1850194 said:


> I still disagree about the smaller engine always getting better mileage, its definitely not a fact when I've personally owned 2 of the same truck with both engine options.


I agree with that statement for some vehicles. My 4.8 Chevy got worse millage than my buddy's 5.3 and I heard the 4.3 gets about the same as the 4.8. But, when it comes to the Tundra my 5.7 gets around 15mpg and my Dad's 4.6 gets around 19mpg.


----------



## jstevens66

jasonv;1593801 said:


> Isn't 6.5 the "short" version? How can anyone possibly want a SHORT bed? I would NEVER own a full size truck with less than an 8 foot bed, or a compact with less than a 6 foot.
> 
> I think your friend might be neurologically challenged.


The tundra crew cab only has a 5.5 bed, the double cab has a 6.5 or 8 and the regular cab has a 6.5 or 8


----------



## BeaverFood

I have a 2014 Crew Cab Limited, with 5.7L engine. I average 15.7mpg. I used it to haul my boat around and plow my driveway. I'd prefer better mileage but love the truck. It's my 2nd one. I'll never go back to the brands I've owned before.


----------

